# tess' rememberance day challenge



## the 48th regulator (27 Apr 2006)

Ok Folks,

I wanted to get a proper thread going for my challenge.

I have reposted my Challenges to all Canadians..

It is interesting to see what is known as the "Flag Flap".

I have read articles indicating that there are some hopping mad citizens.  That they have contacted their MPs in protest of our Leader's decision to return to protocol.

Here is a challenge, November eleventh is not a Holiday here in Ontario.  How about all people dedicate one day of their Holiday allotted time from work and visit a parade or commemoration.  Drop by a legion or an Armouries.  Instead of whining about what the government should do, or offer you to remember, I Challenge you to show it by sacrificing one day for your time...

That is the John Tescione [size=12pt]"tess' rememberance challenge"   of 2006.

Give up a day to remember.

That is exactly it folks you can do something, or better yet;

Jack Layton You ask the Prime Minister what he is trying to hide?

Bill Graham You say "We should not be hiding these things, Canadians are proud of their soldiers. They want to express their respect."

Ujjal Dosanjh you as the Liberal defence critic  said "He (The Prime Minister) has lifted a page from the Bush book and borrowed the Bush modus operandi," 

Garth Turner,  Daryl Cramp, Gordon O'Connor, and the list can go on...

I challenge you to make November eleventh a holiday.  A day where absolutely nothing is open.  A day where people must go to the appropriate venue and remember the sacrifice of Canadians for our Country.  

I challenge all Canadian media to block all broadcast of non essential shows, and provide coverage of the days events.  Provide documentaries describing the sacrifice of Canadians Past and present.

It is easy to jump on a bag wagon with a  catchy phrase like "Flag Flap" but let us see you put your ideas and values where they count.

dileas

John Tescione[/size]


----------



## MasterStryker (28 Apr 2006)

I totally agree. people just want Rememberance Day to be a holiday so they can get off work or out of school. they SHOULD just take time off to go to a ceremony. I believe that if they get this as a holiday, they will just stay home.


----------



## the 48th regulator (28 Apr 2006)

Which is why I challenged the Media to broadcast only programming dedicated to the sacrifice that have been made,  whether it is live coverage of ceremonies or documentaries detailing the efforts that have been made.

That way the Canadian public will understand why they have the freedom to sit on their rumps, instead of working.

dileas

tess


----------



## Centurian1985 (28 Apr 2006)

Im there every November!  

For those no longer with us...   

Not to belittle your admirable project, John, but I think you are preaching to the choir - how do we get this message to the uneducated masses?  In particular the civi youn'uns aged 16-20?  I think a lot of them are 'turned off' by the religious overtones of the ceremony.  (So I have heard them say - Heathens!)


----------



## parkie (28 Apr 2006)

I like this,a lot! We know they have been watching these pages pretty closely,Just by what's been showing up in the general media, So here it is,lets see all the canadians who are so hopping mad, come out and support our fallen!
Come On Canada,I gave You seven Years of my life,Come out and hold my hand while I grieve for my friends!

                                                   A.C.(parkie)
                                        1st canadian Infantry Division
                        Princess Patricias Canadian Light Infantry


----------



## Haggis (28 Apr 2006)

Centurian1985 said:
			
		

> - how do we get this message to the uneducated masses?  In particular the civi youn'uns aged 16-20?



By posting a letter like this to your local MP:

Dear (insert name of MP):
I an sending this to let you know that, as a veteran and still serving member of the Canadian Forces (insert name of unit), I support your Government's decisions regarding the Peace Tower flag and media access to the CFB Trenton repatriation ceremonies.  However, I would suggest that the "ramp" ceremonies conducted by and for the comrades of the fallen should still be open to the media.  I know that's the way my family would want it.

Since tradition seems to be important to the Conservative Party of Canada, I challenge your Government to make November eleventh a National statutory holiday, as it was in years gone by.  A day where absolutely nothing is open. A day where people can go to the appropriate venue and remember the sacrifice of Canadians for our Country.   No work; no school and no "early Christmas shopping day".  The Governments of Canada and her provinces and territories can legislate that all shops and business be closed on Christmas Day, a religious holiday and New Year's Day, a family holiday.  Why not similarly honour the memory and sacrifices of those who fought and died to preserve our rights to celebrate these holidays?  

I challenge all Canadian media to cease all broadcasts of non essential shows.  No reality TV; no afternoon soaps; no game shows.  Provide coverage of the Remembrance Day events, from the National War Memorial to small town British Columbia.  Provide documentaries describing the sacrifice of Canadians, past and present.  Now that's reality TV.
The Conservative Government of Mr. Harper has stated that they support the Canadian Forces and all it's veterans.  Let us see your Government put your ideas and values where they count.

Plagiarize away, folks!  I certainly did (right Tess?).  ;D


----------



## the 48th regulator (28 Apr 2006)

That's ok!   I am honored you did Haggis.

That's it people,  I have already challenged my MP with a letter and a link to the site.

I am challenging all those that have made a noise regarding recent events to put their view where their mouth or pen is.

People, let's not find the challenges, I think I have recognized and found one solution.  Let's get this challenge out.

dileas

tess


----------



## Fishbone Jones (28 Apr 2006)

I've sent it to a bunch of Conservative MP's and to the other party's with minor changes. So far, I've got an automatic read response from the lieberals. Probably just deleting out the email box before the weekend ;D


----------



## Michael Dorosh (28 Apr 2006)

Why are we dredging up the "ramp ceremonies" stuff in this thread? I disagree that repatriation is a "media event" (besides which, no one seems to have answered my question - what else do they do besides slow march the remains from the plane to the hearse?) and think that if we are going to write about the flags and the excellent Rememberance Day challenge, we should stay on message.  Let the media work out the repat ceremonies and let's focus on Rememberance Day.

I say we write to the networks directly - ditto shopping malls, MPs, MLAs and city councilmen.

The federal government does not legislate when the TV stations will run afternoon soaps. Nor should they.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (28 Apr 2006)

Hey Mike,

Write it any way YOUR heart desires and send it to whoever. The above was just a suggested template, with very clear instructions to change what you want. Have a ball. Try not to create an issue where one really doesn't exist.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (28 Apr 2006)

From:  Tait Simpson  (Liberal party)

To:      DXXXXXXXX

Subject: Re: Remembrance Day Policy

Thank you for your email. I have passed it along to our Defense Critic. 



 :-[ I stand corrected. They did read it. Hope it gets them thinking.


----------



## Jack Neilson (28 Apr 2006)

Received the following e-mail in response to the one I sent to PMO and opposition leaders regarding lowering of flag and repatriaitoin of our fallen:

Thank you for writing to inform me of your views regarding protocols on lowering of the flag on our nation's Peace Tower.
While we may not agree on this issue, New Democrats believe it is important to honour our fallen soldiers. That is why NDP MP Chris Charlton brought forth a motion in Parliament to have November 11th recognized as a national holiday. Although her motion did not pass, we will continue to work towards fully recognizing this important date. Please see below Chris' comments and motion.
Again, I appreciate hearing from you on this important matter. All the best. 
Sincerely, 
Jack Layton, MP (Toronto-Danforth) 
Leader, New Democratic Party of Canada 

Statement: 
    Ms. Chris Charlton (Hamilton Mountain, NDP): Mr. Speaker, I rise today to pay tribute to the brave men who lost their lives in Afghanistan. They served our country with honour and distinction and deserve our respect and thanks.
    The Prime Minister has indicated that he will not respect the tradition of lowering the flags to half-mast in honour of those who have died serving our country, nor will he allow Canadians to participate in the solemn ceremony of paying our respects as the bodies are returned to Canada.
    The Prime Minister suggests that November 11 is the only appropriate time for honouring the men and women who died serving our country in wars and in peacekeeping efforts.
    I take the Prime Minister at his word and would ask him to demonstrate his commitment by giving unanimous consent to both waiving notice and passing today my private member's bill which amends the Holidays Act to make Remembrance Day a legal holiday and to give it the same status as Canada Day.
    I will give a copy to each House leader. I would ask all members to remain in the House after question period so that we can unanimously endorse this sign of respect for those who have sacrificed their lives for Canada.

Motion: 
   Ms. Chris Charlton (Hamilton Mountain, NDP): Mr. Speaker, as I indicated during statements by members, I rise on a point of order to request unanimous consent for the following motion: “That this House waive notice of the private member's bill which redefines Remembrance Day as a legal holiday in the Holidays Act be deemed to have been read a second time and referred to a committee of the whole, deemed considered in committee of the whole, deemed reported without amendment, deemed concurred in at the report stage and deemed read a third time and passed”.

    The Speaker: Does the hon. member have the unanimous consent of the House to propose the motion? 

    Some hon. members: Agreed. 
    Some hon. members: No.


----------



## the 48th regulator (28 Apr 2006)

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> Why are we dredging up the "ramp ceremonies" stuff in this thread? I disagree that repatriation is a "media event" (besides which, no one seems to have answered my question - what else do they do besides slow march the remains from the plane to the hearse?) and think that if we are going to write about the flags and the excellent Remembrance Day challenge, we should stay on message.  Let the media work out the repat ceremonies and let's focus on Rememberance Day.
> 
> I say we write to the networks directly - ditto shopping malls, MPs, MLAs and city councilmen.
> 
> The federal government does not legislate when the TV stations will run afternoon soaps. Nor should they.



Thanks Recce,

I think it is very plain and simple.  If it is legislated, we will not have to write the Malls and such....

Anyway to whomever you want to.  But thanks for the input Michael....

dileas

tess


----------



## Sig_Des (28 Apr 2006)

I've sent the email, with some changes to my MP, who happens to be Conservative.

Waiting out for Reply, will advise of response


----------



## the 48th regulator (28 Apr 2006)

I have received a very prompt response from my MP,

Dear Mr. Tesione,



Thank you for your letter concerning the lowering of the peace flag.  Mr. Lee appreciates you taking the time to share your concerns on this matter.  I will bring your letter to his attention as soon as possible.



Please feel free to contact our office if I can be of any more assistance.



Kind Regards,


Meagan Rapley 
Parliamentary Assistant 
Office of Derek Lee, M.P. 
Scarborough-Rouge River 
633 Confederation Bldg. 
House of Commons 
Ottawa, Ontario 
T: (613) 996-9681   F: (613) 996-6643 
www.derekleemp.com  

We are doing it folks!

dileas

tess


----------



## parkie (28 Apr 2006)

Mine is sent,to my MP.And my two old friends from the war are sending theirs off as  I write this.We are contacting anyone still alive in our ranks to join in!
               parkie


----------



## the 48th regulator (28 Apr 2006)

Right on Parkie,

cheers,

We can do it, I know will acheive our goal!

dileas

tess


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (28 Apr 2006)

Tess, i will write my  MP the mighty Cheryl Gallant I just hope some on her staff can read it and explain it to her, i do not have much faith in her but I will try.
Opie One


----------



## the 48th regulator (28 Apr 2006)

Right on Opie,

Use some of that training you and I did, to mentor her to do the right thing    that course was a hoot.

dileas

tess


----------



## military granny (28 Apr 2006)

This is the letter i sent to the Pm's office

Dear Mr.. Harper

 As a military mother, first I would like to say Thank You for all you are doing to support our boys and girls that are serving our great country. 

Mr.. Harper, there are quite a few of us parents, serving members, retired members, husbands, and wives who think that November 11 should be a national holiday, this is the day that we the people of Canada should be at services for our veterans not at work at the local Wal-Mart Canadian Tire etc. November 11 should be a day that the average Canadian can spend with their families and with the people that have seen the battles of years gone by.A day where we can reflect on the men and women in uniform that have been laid to rest.It should be a day that we can bow our heads and remember the names of the soldiers within our family and think of the families of the men of the Canadian military that have lost their lives over the last few years.

Mr.. Harper  I know that you have supported the families of the military and now I hope you will listen to the people of Canada and declare November 11 a national holiday so all of Canada can take the time to remember.


----------



## parkie (28 Apr 2006)

military granny said:
			
		

> This is the letter i sent to the Pm's office
> 
> Dear Mr.. Harper
> 
> ...


Good letter granny,very good.If we all stick to this with the resolve that brought us together in the first place,We'll do it! My old friends phoned a little while ago,one has his letter ready to send off to Prime minister Harper,the other is working on his,Their all fired up about it,apparently somebody told them they weren't fit to do battle one more time,Don't know who that was,Wasn't me.
                                                                   parkie


----------



## Wookilar (29 Apr 2006)

Letter has been sent to the Speaker, Mr. Milliken. If things come to some sort of vote, it may be close. Our local MP here might become pivitol on such an occasion. 

I encourage all others in Kingston to do the same. Especially if you are registered to vote here. 

Use your real name and address, not your on-line handle. Give this some credibility and put your name where your mouth is.


----------



## manhole (29 Apr 2006)

Nov. 11th is a provincial holiday here in New Brunswick.   Our group goes to all area schools to "get the message out".   We have a candlelight ceremony at the cenotaph during Veterans Week with the local middle school doing the planning and execution of this ceremony.   All schools hold services of remembrance.    I notice that there is a bigger turnout every year for the Remembrance Day observances at area cenotaphs.   Our youth in this area are aware and involved and doing a wonderful job!   Our local cadet corps, 318 RCACC, push the wheelchairs for our disabled vets so they may attend the service.   I challenge other communities to get involved..... contact your municipality, ANAVETS unit, or Legion and offer your assistance and expertise.              Ubique


----------



## DJ (29 Apr 2006)

I have always been piqued as to why November 11 is not a holiday in every province.  Can somebody please enlighten me?  
Thanks.


----------



## vonGarvin (29 Apr 2006)

Letter is sent to my MP: Daryl Kramp of Prince Edward-Hastings.  I'll update when (if) I get a reply


Cheers



Garvin


----------



## big bad john (29 Apr 2006)

Letter is sent to my MP: Paul Dewer NDP of Ottawa-Center.  I'll update when (if) I get a reply

(Thanks Garvin for the copy)


----------



## vonGarvin (29 Apr 2006)

big bad john said:
			
		

> Letter is sent to my MP: Paul Dow NDP of Ottawa-Center.  I'll update when (if) I get a reply
> 
> (Thanks Garvin for the copy)


Took me a moment to figure out what you meant   Man, I need more caffeine!

Cheers


----------



## big bad john (29 Apr 2006)

vonGarvin said:
			
		

> Took me a moment to figure out what you meant   Man, I need more caffeine!
> 
> Cheers



Don't we all at this time of the morning, even when some of us are at work on a lovely Saturday morning. lol  We must Observe things that need Observing here in Pet for the weekend.


----------



## Trinity (29 Apr 2006)

The tess remembrance challenge???

I didn't know tess was dead.. or it was that hard to remember him.  ;D


----------



## Fraser.g (29 Apr 2006)

Letter send to Carol Skelton MP (Conservative).


----------



## GAP (29 Apr 2006)

You are aware that if Remembrance Day is made a Stat Holiday, the Legions, etc cannot serve liquor, unless there is specific provision in the bill exempting them from Provincial Jurisdiction on that day.


----------



## the 48th regulator (29 Apr 2006)

Good call GAP,

Hopefully the Chellengers are reading this thread.

dileas

tess


----------



## GAP (29 Apr 2006)

All these calls for a more rigid observance of Remembrance Day is kinda defeating the purpose.

In Manitoba, nothing can open before noon, to allow for the ceremonies and observances. That's good and proper

Then the rest of the day is treated like any other holiday, where people can go about their business, pleasure, etc. , enjoying exactly those fruits that our men and women died to protect. A little education and a whole lot of guilt of exactly why they are able to play on this day would probably serve a better purpose.


----------



## Elisha (29 Apr 2006)

Rememberance day should be a holiday...its a shame that there are a ton of people that just do not care.  My husbands work place had a very hard time understanding that he was taking the day off instead of working for time and a half.  (he's retired military).  Definatly it should be a day, that is the least they should do, to remember those who have fallen or who have been injured!


Elisha


----------



## George Wallace (29 Apr 2006)

GAP said:
			
		

> All these calls for a more rigid observance of Remembrance Day is kinda defeating the purpose.
> 
> In Manitoba, nothing can open before noon, to allow for the ceremonies and observances. That's good and proper
> 
> Then the rest of the day is treated like any other holiday, where people can go about their business, pleasure, etc. , enjoying exactly those fruits that our men and women died to protect. A little education and a whole lot of guilt of exactly why they are able to play on this day would probably serve a better purpose.


.....And that is all that most would probably think would be necessary.  I remember it being like that when I was younger, in several of the provinces that I have resided in, but I guess the "Dollar" and commercialism slowly eroded that practice away.


----------



## the 48th regulator (29 Apr 2006)

GAP said:
			
		

> All these calls for a more rigid observance of Remembrance Day is kinda defeating the purpose.
> 
> In Manitoba, nothing can open before noon, to allow for the ceremonies and observances. That's good and proper
> 
> Then the rest of the day is treated like any other holiday, where people can go about their business, pleasure, etc. , enjoying exactly those fruits that our men and women died to protect. A little education and a whole lot of guilt of exactly why they are able to play on this day would probably serve a better purpose.



Hence the fact that only coverage the rest of the day is documnetaries dedicated to the sacrifice.

At the end of day, short of us trying to turn this in a "May Day" parade of the soviet block, people can do as they please.

You seem to be pointing out some challenges but, what do you recomend GAP?

dileas

tess


----------



## Kat Stevens (29 Apr 2006)

When I retired from the Army and went to work out in the world, I told my new boss that Remembrance Day was a deal-breaker.  I would work any other day of the year, but not THAT day.  The first year ('03) he tried to entice me with double time,  last year he closed the office and joined me at the ceremonies....not strictly on the topic, but relevant, I hope.


----------



## GAP (29 Apr 2006)

> Hence the fact that only coverage the rest of the day is documentaries dedicated to the sacrifice.
> 
> At the end of day, short of us trying to turn this in a "May Day" parade of the soviet block, people can do as they please.


That's a little hardcore, don't you think? This people can do as they please, so long as it's what you want them to do, defeats the purpose of exercising freedom. Those inclined to focus that day on remembrance should have no difficulty in doing so. We can't legislate focus, but we can make it available to those who otherwise wouldn't give it a second thought. 

It would be nice if, because of all the controversy, some media outlet did a full length documentary, without a personal objective/message,  on the reasons we are in Astan and what is anticipated. Most of the population does not know, nor will make the effort to know, the why and what of us being over there. 
Remembrance Day is the appropriate day to air this, because that's the day most's people's attention is on the military. 
The second world war and Korea are not really relevent to the youth of today, let's bring them up to speed.


----------



## the 48th regulator (29 Apr 2006)

> That's a little hardcore, don't you think? This people can do as they please, so long as it's what you want them to do, defeats the purpose of exercising freedom. Those inclined to focus that day on remembrance should have no difficulty in doing so. We can't legislate focus, but we can make it available to those who otherwise wouldn't give it a second thought.



Damn right it is hardcore.

They do it for Christmas.

They do it for New years.

Easter...the list goes on.

The freedom of those that do not wish to see the programming on those days is either closing the tv, or popping in a DVD into the player. However, if the media is hell bent in explaining that documenting a repatriation ceremony has a function, I then offered them a true alternative and a date to do this.

Would you not agree I recognized the challenge and offered a solution?

dileas

tess


----------



## GAP (29 Apr 2006)

This isn't about challenges

I am probably more hard core than you are, but we're not talking here about people with our bent focusing on the military. We're talking about the people who listen for 2 minutes and their minds slide off the subject and onto something they can relate to. (I think they can relate to it, nobody really knows )


----------



## Trinity (29 Apr 2006)

There are still plenty of things you can do on a holiday.

Many places are open that are tourist attractions. 
Movie theatres are still opens.  

Maybe, we could make it a half day event with everyone getting the morning
off.  Most places of employment wouldn't have their employees (non retail) come
in for a half day in the afternoon.  It would be written off (IMO).

This idea has real merit, only if the "flag flap" issue created by the media
is as serious as the claim it to be.


----------



## medicineman (29 Apr 2006)

Haggis,

Borrowed your format and changed a couple of things before I sent it out - somehow the NDP got elected in my riding for the first time in a gazillion years. 

As we say - now we watch and shoot.

MM


----------



## the 48th regulator (29 Apr 2006)

> This isn't about challenges
> 
> I am probably more hard core than you are, but we're not talking here about people with our bent focusing on the military.



What in the name of jobe, are you trying to do?  You are now losing me.

Sorry GAP, I get it now, 

My emotions were running a bit high  

dileas

tess


----------



## Fishbone Jones (29 Apr 2006)

Once again, if we can just focus on turning it into a national holiday? Whatever else YOU want to submit to your representatives in YOUR letter is up to you. This thread is not to debate the ins and outs of it, or anyone's specific feelings on the subject(s). It's to get you to send a letter to your MPs, etc. YOU can decide how and what YOU want included, if YOU want to participate.


----------



## Warvstar (1 May 2006)

Here is the response I received.

"Good morning Robert,
...
Thank you for taking the time to write to our office regarding your proposal to return Remembrance Day to a national statutory holiday.  We have in recent days received several letters expressing your wishes and concerns, and each of these correspondences will be brought to Mr. Hanger’s attention.  As we are sure you are aware, Mr. Hanger has always taken an active interest with regards to veterans’ affairs, so this will no doubt be of importance to him, especially as his constituents seem to also be participating in seeing that soldiers are properly honored.  As was stated before, this matter will be attended to by Mr. Hanger, so rest assured that your concerns have been duly noted.  Thank you again for writing.
...
Sincerely,
...
Office of Art Hanger,

Member of Parliament

Calgary Northeast"


----------



## Centurian1985 (1 May 2006)

I hate how they say 'we'; was this actually read by teh whole office?  And the signature says 'the office of  Art Hanger"; why not say "Bob Blook, Office of Art Hanger" - No accountability!

Regards,

The Office of Centurain1985


----------



## Haggis (2 May 2006)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Haggis,
> 
> Borrowed your format and changed a couple of things before I sent it out - somehow the NDP got elected in my riding for the first time in a gazillion years.
> 
> ...



Well, I received a response less than an hour after transmitting my e-mail:

_Dear MWO,

Thank you most sincerely for your message below.  Mr. Lauzon has asked me to reply on his behalf.

You will be pleased to know that the ramp ceremonies for our fallen soldiers will continue to be fully open to the media.  Only the
repatriation ceremonies, at which the family will first be reunited with the remains of their loved ones, will be private.

I certainly agree with your view that Remembrance Day services should command greater attention from all Canadians, and I am happy to forward your recommendations to the offices of the Ministers of National Defence and Veterans Affairs and their respective Parliamentary Secretaries.

On a personal note, I am a former regular force Naval officer and current reservist, I have a brother preparing for his second tour in
Afghanistan, and my father retired as a CWO after 37 years of service. I believe that a strong majority of our colleagues within the military
community understand the ethos and tradition behind the Conservative positions regarding flag protocol and media involvement in the deaths of
our fallen comrades.

Thank you again for your message, and for your service to Canada.

Regards,
Aaron Hynes
Legislative Assistant to Guy Lauzon, M_P


----------



## Kat Stevens (2 May 2006)

Sent mine this AM.  We'll see what I get, out here if you ain't a farmer, you ain't manure, as it were.


----------



## medicineman (3 May 2006)

As of now, have yet to receive even an acknowledgement.

But, I'm sure she's busy slagging the finance minister down...

MM


----------



## big bad john (3 May 2006)

No reply from Paul Dewer's office, but then he is with the NDP.


----------



## Fraser.g (4 May 2006)

Here is my forum letter reply but it came quickly and with a name attached

Thank you for your recent letter regarding the Canadian Forces.  Please be assured that your letter will be brought to Mrs. Skelton's attention.  



If you have additional concerns or questions, please do not hesitate to contact our office.



Mrs. Skelton appreciates the many opportunities to make a positive difference in her constituency.  Your phone calls, letters and emails make a big difference in keeping her informed on the issues that matter to you.



Sincerely,



Allison Sigstad
Administrative Assistant
for:  Hon. Carol Skelton, P.C.,  M.P.
Saskatoon-Rosetown-Biggar
Phone: (306) 975-6555  Fax:  (306) 975-5786
www.carolskelton.ca


----------



## Big Foot (4 May 2006)

No reply from Jason Kenney's office, either. And he's a Conservative, too...


----------



## medicineman (5 May 2006)

Almost a week later and not even an automated reply.

Hmmmmmph.

MM


----------



## BSM89 (7 May 2006)

I think what you all are doing is great.  Like fiddlehead, I too reside in NB and have noticed a larger attendance at local Remembrance Day Ceremonies.  Although this is greatly due to the fact that it is a stat holiday, many people do look at this as the opportunity to sleep in, go fishing or hunting, or spend a long weekend.  Actually, there are civie companies who are now making deals with the employees to work Nov 11th when it lands in the week and take a Fri or Mon off in lieu of the holiday.  We still have a long ways to go in order to make more people aware that they should all observe the holiday, but the provincial government declaring Nov 11 a holiday is a start.

Keep up the challenge and I wish you luck.


----------



## military granny (8 May 2006)

Reply from the PM's office:


On behalf of the Right Honourable Stephen Harper, I would like to thank you for
your recent e-mail correspondence. 

Please be assured that your comments and suggestion to have Remembrance Day
recognized as a National Holiday have been carefully noted. I have taken the
liberty of forwarding your e-mail to the Honourable Beverley J. Oda, Minister of
Canadian Heritage and Status of Women. I am certain that the Minister will give
your views every consideration.

Thank you again for taking the time to write to the Prime Minister. 

B. Funes 
Executive Correspondence Officer 
  for the Prime Minister's Office 
Agent de correspondance de la haute direction 
  pour le Cabinet du Premier ministre


----------



## military granny (8 May 2006)

Reply from my M.L.A.:

Thank you for your email.  Jack also believes that all of our veterans deserve the full support and recognition of our society.  Jack asked me to pass on his appreciation of your ongoing advocacy for our military. 

 Your email prompted me to look up the official designation of Remembrance Day. It is currently designated as a General Holiday in Alberta and Canada – it is one of our Statutory Holidays.  With this designation employers are subject to employee payment in accordance with the Provincial Labour laws – if the day is worked then 1.5 times the normal day rate  is required to be paid, if the day is a regularly scheduled work day but the employee does not work, they receive straight time.  With the sales volumes that many stores receive, they have chosen to remain open on Remembrance Day.

 Your suggestion of further signifying Remembrance Day with business closure is an interesting one.  Jack has asked me to forwarded you email to Jack’s colleagues in the Legislature.  

 Thank you again for taking the time to write.  Jack greatly appreciates hearing from you.
Regards,

Doris
Doris Vandersteen

Constituency Assistant
for Jack Flaherty, MLA
St. Albert


----------



## Groucho (8 May 2006)

Hi Tess,
            My comrade in arms and brother Highlander. 
     Rememberance day was a day off of school in the past but the kids did not know why it was a day off!  So let us never loss sight of the fact it is to remember the fallen who gave all their tomorrows so we can have today!! All the best with this challenge keep this callsign posted on how its going!

 
Dileas  Groucho


----------



## Sig_Des (11 May 2006)

Received a letter in the mail today, from The Honourable John Baird, MP, Ottawa West-Nepean

_I would like to take this opportunity to acknowledge receipt of your recent correspondence dated April 28th, 2006 with respect to the lowering of the Canadian flag on the Peace Tower for our fallen soldiers.

The Canadian flag is lowered to half-mast on all federal buildings and establishments throughout Canada, including the Peace tower, from sunrise to sunset on Remembrance Day, November 11th, each year. The Government will continue to uphold this long-held tradition to endure the sacrifice of every individual is equally honoured and respected.

As a long-standing member of the Royal Canadian Legion (Bell's Corners Branch), I believe that Remembrance Day is a day of reflection and observation to honour our fallen soldiers. There is no greater loss to a family than that of a loved one and there is no greater loss to the Canadian Forces family than that of one of its own. Our soldiers' contributions and sacrifices in defence of Canada will never be forgotten.

The Liberal Government overlooked tradition and policy. The Conservative Government is returning to tradition, as well as following the protocol that came into effect under the Liberal Government.

In 2002, the Liberal Government suddenly began deciding on a case-by-case basis to lower the Peace Tower flag, along with the flags on all federal buildings. The Liberals' continued this policy until the fall of 2005, when they failed to lower the flag to honour the death of Private Woodfield in November of that year.

The Department of National Defence's four-point policy came into effect in the fall of 2005, under then Liberal Defence Minister, Bill Graham. The new protocol clearly states that flags will be at half-mast in four different locations. All flags withing the operational base, the home base of the member, and the National Defence Headquarters shall be at half-mast from the day of death until the sunset the day of the funeral. Also, all flags withing the service (Navy, Army, or Air Force) of the member shall be at half-mast from sunrise to sunset on the day of the funeral.

For your information I have enclosed an open letter from The Army, Navy, and Air Force Veterans in Canada, supporting our Government's decision on this very important issue.

Please be assured that I will keep your comments and concerns in mind during the ongoing discussions with my cabinet and caucus colleagues. Thank you once again for taking the time to write. Should you have any further questions or concerns please do not hesitate to contact my constituency office at 990-7720.

Sincerely,

John Baird P.C., M.P.
Ottawa West-Nepean_

Nice that it was mailed, however the letter didn't address the suggestion that Remembrance day be an actual holiday. Seems like a standard letter. Bah.


----------



## medicineman (11 May 2006)

At least you got something - I still haven't received even a thanks for coming out from mine yet.

MM


----------



## Sig_Des (11 May 2006)

Fair enough. Hopefully you get something


----------



## DraketheDuck (13 May 2006)

MasterStryker said:
			
		

> I totally agree. people just want Rememberance Day to be a holiday so they can get off work or out of school. they SHOULD just take time off to go to a ceremony. I believe that if they get this as a holiday, they will just stay home.



Could not agree more.  Thanks for saying that for me.


----------



## the 48th regulator (13 May 2006)

That's great, stay home, but all that will be on the television will be live broadcast of the ceremonies.  Then when they are done, they can sit and watch the documentaries.

At the end of the day, they will realize that yes they have the freedom to do what the heck they want on November eleventh, but this freedom was provided to them by the citizens who gave up their freedom so that they may sit on their arse on that day.

dileas

tess


----------



## ArmyRick (27 May 2006)

Tess, I agree with your challenge.  I remember as a child in the early  years (1980-1984 or so) we had Nov 11 off from school then it was no longer a holiday BUT we had some very good rememberance day ceremonies at my school (Service would start at about 1000 am or so and continue until 1130 or so. Usually a slide presentation and stuff).  

I wonder if public schools still conduct ceremonies or is this another issue that offends some people?


----------



## coachron (30 May 2006)

I am with you all teh way Tess.

CR.


----------



## coachron (30 May 2006)

All The Way, that is.


----------



## Flatlanders (30 May 2006)

In Saskatchewan Remembrance Day is a statutory holiday.  Schools and offices are closed.  Retail of course, is open.  In the larger centres schools usually hold a ceremony the last school day before Remembrance Day.  In the smaller centres, the high schools with community support generally organize a ceremony on November 11, even though the school is closed - the reason being quite simple - as in my home town of 500, there are too few Legion members left to organize a ceremony.

It's a far cry from when I was young.  The WWII veterans were then all young vibrant men - the pillars that held up the community.  They deserved our thanks for so many things, coaching and refereeing our hockey games, raising funds to run the rink, the ball diamonds and the swimming pool.  But the one day that we _did_ get to say thanks was on November 11, when they stood proud and straight at the front of the hall.  Some of the proudest moments of my life were those November mornings, when I stood farther back in the hall in my cadet uniform, waiting for the end of the service, when I and two or three of my friends were given the honour of marching with those men through the middle of town as we drummed them to the cenotaph to lay the wreaths and bring the official ceremonies to a close.

Even today, I can't keep a dry eye at 11:00 - I remember those men and their contribution, and their feeling of loss for those who didn't come home.  As a parent, I take it as a big responsiblity every year to spend time talking to my daughters about what the day means, and why it is important to them.  My daughers were honoured a couple of years ago to be able to lay the wreath for their school at the city-wide ceremony in Saskatoon.  Every year, it seems to grow larger.  I wouldn't be surprised to see attendance top 10,000 this year.

Even so, and with the hugest amount of sympathy with the sentiments expressed by Tess - this isn't something you can mandate or force.  The freedom people have to ignore Remembrance Day, is ironically, the most important gift our veterans and fallen have given to each of us.  Moreoever, what I find so heartening is that, even with the growing amount of competition each year with another dozen TV channels and several more big box stores open for shopping, the attendance on November 11 keeps going up and up....  If given freely the respect afforded by the people means so much more.


----------



## Fry (7 Jul 2006)

ArmyRick said:
			
		

> Tess, I agree with your challenge.  I remember as a child in the early  years (1980-1984 or so) we had Nov 11 off from school then it was no longer a holiday BUT we had some very good rememberance day ceremonies at my school (Service would start at about 1000 am or so and continue until 1130 or so. Usually a slide presentation and stuff).
> 
> I wonder if public schools still conduct ceremonies or is this another issue that offends some people?



I remember when I was a young'in in school, about 90% of the teachers/students just wanted the assembly to get out of class, and the holiday for a day off. It was surprising to see each year that I was the only one from the school at the monument, when there were about 70-80 other students in the immediate area. It was even more surprising to see that apart from the members of the Legion, myself, and a few of their friends and family, there'd be no one to honor those who served, are serving, and those who paid the ultimate price.

 Even for the two minutes of silence, there would be cars driving by, etc. It doesn't take much out of your 525,600 yearly minutes to take just 2 to remember them.


----------



## gaspasser (9 Jul 2006)

http://www.terry-kelly.com/pittance.htm#

I think this video should be played for a week before Remebrance Day, just so it sinks into peoples heads.  I remember back to my air cadet days when we paraded in Dartmouth.  At first I didn't know what was going on or why.  Then it sank in.  Some years it rained, some it snowed, very few were gorgeous sunny skies.  Then it popped into my head as I looked at the Vets standing proud, with thier medals...they went thru a whole lot more sh*t than this so I could be here (I was born in England) The least I can do is stand here for two hours, listen, remember and give thanks.  Years later, in Moncton, I was surprised when we went inside the rink for parade.  It was better weather for the Vets and that's how the city honoured them.  The thunder of applause as the Vets MARCHED in still rings in my ears.  Some hobbled, some had canes or crutches; but they all held their heads high and marched.  I hope I can have that level of pride when I'm that age.  
   Every year, I watch the History channel with my teenage sons during the Remembrance Week.  On the 11th, I go on / to parade and my wife and boys are there too.  They will Never Forget, as we shall Never Forget.
     I will copy and print that letter to send to Ottawa.  They fought for us, now we need to fight for thier Memory.


----------



## Thugmuncher (20 Jul 2006)

I like your idea Tess. I believe that Remembrance day should be a mandatory holiday whereby all Canadians should be exposed to a remembrance ceremony, either in public or on TV/Radio,  except for schools, which should spend the entire day discussing issues and facts regarding our Countrys roles in WWI, WWII and Korea, from grade 1 to 12, pause and remember at 11:00 O'clock and sing the national anthem.

This would involve cooperation between the Feds, Provs and School Boards.

Lest we forget!

March on good soldier!


----------



## Rice0031 (22 Jul 2006)

ArmyRick said:
			
		

> I wonder if public schools still conduct ceremonies or is this another issue that offends some people?



My old high school in Ottawa used to have a big ceremonial type thing where we would watch a slide show and have a re-enactment of some WWI trench. Afterwhich would be a mass and prayers for those who gave their lives to our country. Mind you it was a Catholic high school, so maybe public schools only do the slide-show bit. One year I even made a little flash video dedicated to the fallen of WWII. I should upload it.

I always take time out of my day to go to a Remembrance Day ceremony. Though, for some reason the HS ceremony used to give the impression that the day specifically addressed WWI, and not all conflicts in general.


----------



## rw4th (18 Sep 2006)

In Quebec it's not a holiday, but I usually take the day off and got to ceremony in Montreal. I work as software contractor, so it's usually at my own expense to. 

While I agree with what has been said, I think it’s infeasible to block all television programming. Networks should be encouraged to have dedicated coverage from about 9:00 to 14:00; anything else is unrealistic.


----------



## the 48th regulator (18 Sep 2006)

rw4th said:
			
		

> While I agree with what has been said, I think its infeasible to block all television programming. Networks should be encouraged to have dedicated coverage from about 9:00 to 14:00; anything else is unrealistic.



Why?

I am sure that someone can miss a rerun of Cheers, just one day of their lives.

dileas

tess


----------



## rw4th (18 Sep 2006)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Why?
> 
> I am sure that someone can miss a rerun of Cheers, just one day of their lives.
> 
> ...


In principle I agree with you, in practice it won't happen because they would lose advertising revenue; mid-Afternoon is when all the soap operas and talk shows are aired. 

Besides as much as I want people to want to go to ceremonies and remember, the government can’t make them nor can it force networks to broadcast specific material. Personally, I don’t want the memory of people who died protecting our freedom being commemorated by an act of despotism.


----------



## the 48th regulator (18 Sep 2006)

They Can budget for it, just like they do for other holidays...Christmas...Easter.....

I am sure that one day of lost revenue from advertising can planned for.  Especially if it is known in advance.  I highly doubt that any network, runs on a day to day shoestring budget, relying solely on each days commercial income

dileas

tess


----------



## armyvern (18 Sep 2006)

rw4th said:
			
		

> Personally, I don’t want the memory of people who died protecting our freedom being commemorated by an act of despotism.


What?? 



> despotism: 1. Rule by or as if by a despot; absolute power or authority. 2. The actions of a despot; tyranny. 3a. A government or political system in which the ruler exercises absolute power: “Kerensky has a place in history, of a brief interlude between despotisms” (William Safire). b. A state so ruled.



We live in a democracy if you hadn't noticed. The government makes laws all the time... you call the making of a Holiday an act of Despotism? By an elected government? That's kind of hypocritical seeing as how that same governments states that thought shall not drive drunk, though shall observe labour day etc. 

Funny, but the observance of a National Day of Remebrance for those whom allow us this democracy through their sacrifice is an act of despotism?

*I think not, here in Canada the fact that all our great fallen are volunteers is the ultimate mark of Democracy. * 

Just my .02


----------



## the 48th regulator (18 Sep 2006)

rw4th ,

I am only throwing this out on the table here, but I feel you did not read this thread from the beginning.  I would just be rehashing what I have posted earlier if I continue responding to your rhetoric...

dileas

tess


----------



## rw4th (18 Sep 2006)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> What??
> 
> 
> We live in a democracy if you hadn't noticed. The government makes laws all the time... you call the making of a Holiday an act of Despotism? By an elected government? That's kind of hypocritical seeing as how that same governments states that thought shall not drive drunk, though shall observe labour day etc.
> ...



Did you even read my posts? 

To sum it up: 

1) Remembrance Day as a national holiday where stores are closed (like Christmas) = Good, great, the way it should be, and the way should always have been.

2) Forcing Canadian television networks to broadcast only approved content on that day = wrong. 

The government can make it a holiday, run advertisement and awareness campaigns, but in my opinion they cross the line when they start forcing television networks to broadcast approved Remembrance Day content. Next thing you know it will become illegal not to wear a poppy.

Do you get what I’m saying?


----------



## rw4th (18 Sep 2006)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> rw4th ,
> 
> I am only throwing this out on the table here, but I feel you did not read this thread from the beginning.  I would just be rehashing what I have posted earlier if I continue responding to your rhetoric...
> 
> ...



Ok, I admit, I did skim over some of it and I'm doped up on sinus meds and cough syrup. Anyway, my previous post clarifies what I'm trying to say.

Edited to add: I think I misunderstood some of what was said. See reference to sinus meds and cough syrup


----------



## the 48th regulator (18 Sep 2006)

rw4th said:
			
		

> Ok, I admit, I did skim over some of it and I'm doped up on sinus meds and cough syrup. Anyway, my previous post clarifies what I'm trying to say.
> 
> Edited to add: I think I misunderstood some of what was said. See reference to sinus meds and cough syrup



rw4th,

No problem,

As long as our media doesn't use the same excuse with regards to their broadcast on November 11th.

dileas

tess


----------



## rmacqueen (23 Sep 2006)

I have written my MP.

I have started an online petition at http://www.petitiononline.com/nov11th/petition.html.  Please let as many people as possible know about it so we can, hopefully, get the government to declare this a national holiday.  To use a cliche, the time is ripe, let's keep the pressure on.


----------



## Pearson (1 Oct 2006)

Done, thanks for the link.


----------



## niner domestic (3 Oct 2006)

Here's a copy of the letter I wrote to Graham's office back in April...(sorry it's so long) I did get a response.  

April 25, 2006
The Hon. Bill Graham, 
Leader of the Opposition
House of Commons,
Ottawa, Ontario
Canada

Dear Sir:
It is with great dismay that I find myself writing this letter to you with respects to the recent Government’s decision to no longer lower the Canadian Flag as a sign of national mourning when a member of the Canadian Forces is killed while on duty. I am also dismayed that this Government has once again, banned the media as they have previously done with respect to Cabinet meetings. Now, the media can no longer attend or broadcast the ceremonies of grief and remembrance of our returning dead. 

As a wife and mother of serving members, I know all too well the potential risks that my family (husband, daughter and son-in-law) take wearing the uniform of Canada and I am also well aware of the terms "acceptable losses" and "acceptable collateral damage". I dare say with our 21st century mechanisms of new gathering and coverage, that my fellow Canadians are also aware of these terms. For our present Government to attempt to shield us, the general public, from the awareness of our Forces body count is a little too late. The Government is making a choice to ignore the "noble sacrifice" that our mean and women have made in order for what? Is it so that the general Canadian public will not notice exactly what the acceptable losses are to this particular Government? I again, daresay to mention that if the current Government is following the standard doctrines of war, then the acceptable losses will be the number of ground forces necessary to complete the mission (excluding Air Force and Navy) before the force becomes ineffective. Is it perhaps that number that is what the current Government is afraid to lower the flag for? 

I find the present Government’s attempt to "hide the bodies" into one act of grief and remembrance on November 11th in order to maintain and justify a false sense of public support for our participation in a hostile arena somewhat condescending and patronizing of their constituent’s intelligence and moral turpitude. I find the rationale of "We are returning to the way we used to do it for the last 80 years." simply not good enough as it is demonstrative of a Government falling to recognize the dynamic intellectual growth of our Nation. It also smacks of a Government that is afraid to admit that it does not have a well thought out process for dealing with change and in some cases, especially this case, be accused of resisting change. 
While I can appreciate the dichotomy between policy objectives and casualties, it does not excuse the current Government from facing the dilemma of how to respond effectively to domestic concerns about losses in conflicts abroad, while still showing the tangible signs of commitment necessary to maintain a claim to coalition and world security. This is a contentious subject and will continue to give rise to debate and justification in the years to come. I do expect our Government to do more than fall back on a speech that includes, "That’s the way we’ve always done it". The apparent advent of an era of peace operations has posed vexing new problems for government leaders. Such missions do not allow for the use of overwhelming force to attain quick, decisive victories. For a people whose standard for judging the wisdom of military intervention is based upon the results of Urgent Fury, Just Cause, and Desert Storm, peacekeeping operations are viewed with considerable scepticism. To a significant degree, current debates in Ottawa over foreign involvement—in Afghanistan, for example--make central the question, "How many lives is it worth?" 

This seems to be a continuation of a trend that reaches back to the start of the Cold War. This trend understandably influenced military strategists to respond accordingly that military commanders were constrained by political realities that precluded the possibilities of total war. The luxury of large, trained forces as seen in WWII were no longer available and doctrines were rewritten to minimise combat losses, or at least to ensure that those friendly casualties suffered could always be justified in terms of commensurately greater injury suffered by the enemy. And as political-military stalemate came to define both conflicts, such justification became more and more difficult. A heavy reliance on air power, precision firepower, and mobility, and increasingly stringent standards for acceptable friendly-to-enemy casualty ratios, came to distinguish the allied way of war and conflict. 

In 1970, new army doctrine was developed that focused on "winning the battle of the next war". As Paul Herbert noted in his excellent study of the development of American military doctrine in the 1970s: 
The rising costs associated with the volunteer Army [and] the drastically increased cost of fuel . . . combined to make the Army of the early 1970s cost conscious to a fault. . . . The Army's need to preserve its investment in new weapons in an era of strict fiscal controls thus prompted the search for an overarching concept, or doctrine, and insured that the doctrine would have a strong weapons emphasis. A doctrine that maximised the potential of every weapon on the battlefield also appeared to maximise the return on every dollar spent on those weapons.

In the mid-80s, doctrine was again adapted to include limiting a protracted war or battles of attrition. It was clearly a move to prevent involvement of a Vietnam experience and more towards the sledgehammer effect as seen in Grenada, Panama, and the Gulf. 
What we see now is the current Government attempting to come to terms with either reinventing a new political doctrine for the use of its military or scrambling to assert a more seasoned one of a sledgehammer effect for fear of ending up in a protracted conflict as we saw in Cyprus and Bosnia. And all the while attempting to remain precariously balanced on their fragile minority with the Canadian voting constituency. 
So the Government’s first act in this dichotomy is not establish a new army doctrine nor redefine what will be acceptable losses but to stop the lowering of the Flag on the Peace Tower when there is a casualty and to stop the media from covering the return of the remains. I say with tongue-in-cheek, that is brilliant political manoeuvring that sends out a clear message to both the voting constituency and our military that our current government is in a state of inertia by simply rationalising that it’s the way it was done before. The government fails to recognise that Canada is a dynamic society and as such, requires of its Government the ability to be visionaries and look to the ever-changing global network that we are part of and contribute to in every aspect. But because we are part of that network it does not mean we have to follow suit with other countries. 
Are we to always follow what the United States does with its flag with respect to their military casualties? Do we not pride ourselves as being different and unique from Americans? I find references to the way Americans do or do not lower their flag as a reasonable explanation as to why we should not do it to be the weakest of all the current Government’s arguments. I would urge the current Government to rethink this argument as it wears a distinct aroma of Bush on it. 
I think our current Government would find the public’s relationship with its military very different from that of the United States and even if not all the public will agree to the continued presence in Afghanistan, it will agree to continue to support our men and women of the Canadian Forces. And as such, will want to mourn the loss of each one. All the Government has to do for proof of this act is to observe any given day at the Tomb of the Unknown Soldier. 
If the Government continues to assume that the public’s support is more important than supporting its military members then the words of the ancient Chinese strategist and commander Wu Zi who wrote the following will be of a greater concern for the commanders of our Forces:
In general, on the battlefield, if soldiers are committed to fight to the death they will live, whereas if they seek to stay alive, they will die. . . . Thus it can be said that the greatest harm that can befall the army's employment [stems from] hesitation, while the disasters that strike . . . are born in doubt.
I hope this correspondence will assist you in conveying to the current Government that their decision to not lower the Flag and censor the public’s view of returning casualties is erroneous and smacking of an inert Government mired in Americanism. 

I remain yours truly,


----------



## 211RadOp (3 Oct 2006)

rmacqueen said:
			
		

> I have written my MP.
> 
> I have started an online petition at http://www.petitiononline.com/nov11th/petition.html.  Please let as many people as possible know about it so we can, hopefully, get the government to declare this a national holiday.  To use a cliche, the time is ripe, let's keep the pressure on.



Both my wife and I have signed it. I'm going to post it on two more boards.


----------



## zanshin (14 Oct 2006)

I'm in.  I just signed the petition.


----------



## medaid (19 Oct 2006)

Done.


----------



## armyvern (19 Oct 2006)

Anyone notice the protest comment at signature #197 besides me?

That's just low.


----------



## medaid (19 Oct 2006)

Armyvern said:
			
		

> Anyone notice the protest comment at signature #197 besides me?
> 
> That's just low.



OH SNAP! That...*sigh* I'm not even going to say it. We all know it. We all feel it....right? *shakes head*


----------



## Wookilar (20 Oct 2006)

We need an emoticon for people like that...

Something involving a twitching eye and a snarl.


----------



## rmacqueen (20 Oct 2006)

I saw it too but at least they signed


----------



## armyvern (20 Oct 2006)

rmacqueen said:
			
		

> I saw it too but at least they signed



Yes but it is still low. Remembrance Day is in honour of those fallen soldiers who have made the supreme sacrifice in defense of this Country's freedom and democracy. Sacrifices made on their behalf for *all* of Canada's citizens.

I see absolutely no connection whatsoever with honouring that great sacrifice, which is non-political by protesting a mission that they may or may not agree with politically.  Then again, maybe it's just me.


----------



## rmacqueen (20 Oct 2006)

Armyvern said:
			
		

> Yes but it is still low. Remembrance Day is in honour of those fallen soldiers who have made the supreme sacrifice in defense of this Country's freedom and democracy. Sacrifices made on their behalf for *all* of Canada's citizens.
> 
> I see absolutely no connection whatsoever with honouring that great sacrifice, which is non-political by protesting a mission that they may or may not agree with politically.  Then again, maybe it's just me.


Nah, not just you, I agree, it was not the place for it.


----------



## Sig_Des (20 Oct 2006)

The only good thing I can think of in someone making that kind of a statement on the petition is this:

While they may personally be politically opposed to the ongoing operation in Afghanistan, at least they are in support of the Rememberance of the ultimate sacrifices made by this nations fighting men and women.


----------



## AcornsRus (20 Oct 2006)

Here is another option.  *Petition your Provincial government as well*.  It may be easier to change each *province  * individually -  considering the Fed's response to my letter just passed the responsibility back onto the provincial gov.


----------



## James101 (29 Nov 2006)

I'm only 15 and I want to send that letter to my MP. Since I'm not a member of the armed forces or anything, do you think it would be less effective?


----------



## Pte_Martin (29 Nov 2006)

A letter is a letter just make sure spelling and grammar are correct, and I'm sure they will take it seriously


----------



## the 48th regulator (29 Nov 2006)

James101 said:
			
		

> I'm only 15 and I want to send that letter to my MP. Since I'm not a member of the armed forces or anything, do you think it would be less effective?



You are never too young to take a political interest, in fact I think it is honourable for you to do that.

Go for it.

dileas

tess


----------



## Roy Harding (30 Nov 2006)

James101 said:
			
		

> I'm only 15 and I want to send that letter to my MP. Since I'm not a member of the armed forces or anything, do you think it would be less effective?



Send the letter, Son.

Bless you for being interested and wanting to be involved.  For what it's worth, remember that YOU represent MY future - and with young folks like you coming in behind me, I'm sanguine about my future.

Go for it.


----------



## the 48th regulator (11 Nov 2008)

Reproduced under the Fair Dealing provisions (§29) of the Copyright Act;


http://www.cp24.com/servlet/an/local/CTVNews/20081111/081111_rudyard_griffiths/20081111/?hub=CP24Home

Holiday would make remembrance a family affair: author
Tue Nov. 11 2008 3:29:54 PM


Web Staff, cp24.com


The last post is played as Canadians observe a moment of silence on Remembrance Day at the National War Memorial in Ottawa, Tuesday, Nov. 11, 2008. 



Canadian war author Rudyard Griffiths thinks Canada could be doing a lot more to commemorate its veterans. 

Griffiths -- who wrote Rare Courage, an anthology of wartime memories -- thinks the government should make the Remembrance Day a national holiday. 

He says giving Canadians a day off work on Remembrance Day would be a chance to make the occasion a family affair, one where parents and their children would attend events together. 

"It's not about losing the teaching opportunity in the classroom," Griffiths told CP24 during the station's Remembrance Day coverage. 

"I think it would be great to see families get more involved. What a great way, as a family, to go out together and participate in this important day."

Remembrance Day is celebrated in many parts of the world, and commemorates the 90th anniversary of the end of the First World War, in which millions of lives were lost.

CP24 viewers seem to agree with the idea of such a holiday. As of 3 p.m. Tuesday, about 70 per cent of respondents to the CP24.com web poll had registered their approval for a Remembrance Day holiday.

Griffiths believes having the day off would compel more Canadians to attend the ceremonies, something he says would make a huge difference to the country's veterans.

"The veterans take real consolation out of events like this, when they see these large crowds, when they see that their memories will be remembered," he says. 

Residents of the Northwest Territories currently get the day off for Remembrance Day. So do people in countries such as France, where Canadian Veterans Affairs Minister Greg Thompson attended a ceremony on Tuesday.

"Today is a national holiday here. Huge crowds have come out to say 'Thank you' to Canadians and all those other nations that helped liberate France in both wars," Thompson told CTV's "Canada AM" on Tuesday.

Throughout Canada, banks and bond markets are closed on Remembrance Day.

_© 2008 CTVglobemedia All Rights Reserved._ 


Geez,

I guess I should have wrote a book, to have my challenge heard!

Good on ya Mr. Griffith, you nailed my beliefs.

dileas

tess


----------

